# "Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung..."



## DaUhl (5. August 2004)

Mahlzeit! Ich habe ein schwieriges Problem mit einem Netzwerk. In dem Netzwerk befinden sich 5 Rechner, alle verbunden über einen Netgear Router und Hub. 3 Rechner haben Win 2000 Prof, installiert, einer Win XP Pro und einer Win XP Home. Allerdings machen 2 Win 2000 Rechner Probleme: Wenn ich auf die Laufwerke der beiden Rechner zugreifen will, kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung: 
„Auf \\ ‚Rechnername’ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen. 
Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen: Dem Benutzer wurde der angeforderte Anmeldetyp auf diesem Computer nicht erteilt.“

Dabei ist es egal, ob ich von den XP Rechnern zugreife oder von einem 2000 Rechner. Der Zugriff ist nicht möglich. Ich habe natürlich viele Foren durchwühlt – ohne Erfolg. Das Gast Konto habe ich als erstes aktiviert und freigeben. Das gleiche Problem. Ich habe es mit dem Erstellen eines neuen Kontos versucht. Ich habe die gleichen Konten erstellt, wie das des Rechners, mit dem ich zugreifen wollte. Ich habe feste IPs vergeben (was ja beim Router eigentlich nicht nötig ist). Ich habe in der Registry einen Wert unter HKEY Local Machine bei LSA oder so ähnlich geändert. Ich habe die Netzwerkarten und Protokolle neu installiert, die Netzwerkkarten auch getauscht. Auch die Firewalls habe ich geprüft und deaktiviert. Es half alles nichts!
Der Witz ist, dass die beiden Rechner in der Netzwerkumgebung auftauchen, Ping ist kein Problem. Und man kann auch ohne Probleme ins Internet gehen und mit Fernsteuerungsprogrammen wie VNC und PC Anywhere zugreifen. Auch das Zugreifen auf die Laufwerke der 3 funktionierenden Rechner geht einwandfrei. Es funktioniert quasi alles, nur das diese dämliche Fehlermdelung kommt, wenn ich auf die Laufwerke der Rechner zugreifen will. 

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp außer komplette Neuinstallation? 

Danke im Voraus!

Da Uhl


----------



## sorgenkind (6. August 2004)

hallo  DaUhl,

ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon. Hast du auf allen Rechnern das gleiche Benutzerkonto? Hast du für das/die Benutzerkonto/-en ein Passwort gesetzt. Du musst ein Passwort für den Benutzer setzen sonst geht gar nix (bei mir lag es daran).

mfg raphi


----------



## HADEX (6. August 2004)

Setze mal die Berechtigungen der Freigebenen Ordner der  Win2000 Rechner auf "Jeder", falls  du keine Sicherheitsbedenken hast. Falls das nicht so sein soll, versuch mal die Freigaben mit Net use zu mappen.


----------



## xCondoRx (12. August 2004)

wenn er keine berechtigungen hat, sich die freigaben anzusehen, kann er sie auch nicht mappen.. sind auf den rechnern, auf die du nicht zugreifen kannst firewalls installiert? mal deaktivieren und testen..


----------

